# Good chew toys?



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

For a 8 week old?
I am going to get teething toys, of course, but what other specific toys should I check out? It's been a long time since we've heard the patter of puppy feet in our home, and we are making sure to get everything right. 
I have a Kong, need a Wubba or two, and all kind of toys that he can't destroy.

What are some good bones he can chew? My dogs won't chomp down on bones, she we get raw knuckles as a cool summer treat and let them lick the marrow out while they're stretched out in the sunbathed grass. But I don't know that a puppy would have the sense not to really BITE on something that tastes great.. 

Thank you








He is the stinker in my avatar.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

My pup was almost 9 weeks when I brought her home, but some of the things I had for her when she first arrived were: cuz, balls on a rope, a couple of squeaky plushies, a wubba, a nobby tube thingy that squeaks, and a firehose tuggy.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Not just for now, but all the way through adulthood- 
Nylabone mkes a (virtually ) indestructible chew called the Gallileo
It comes in different sizes........ 

http://www.entirelypets.com/nygalileosup.html


I also like to get a few rope tugs and soak them in water and freeze them when they start to teethe. 
It's soothing for their teeth and gums...... 
I also like to have 4 or so on hand so when one gets dirty, you can soak in a wee bit of a bleach solution, then throw them in the washing machine... while three more are in the freezer ready to go.. 
Rox liked frozen mini carrots too..... or frozen green beans--- take them out and toss a few to them when they look like they could sink their teeth into your sofa. 


Here's another thing I bought at a local livery - Mine was made by Jolly Ball and it STILL lives!!!! 

http://www.target.com/dp/B00061RJOS/sr=1...A1038602&page=1


Keep their toys clean, watch for objects that chip off or have parts that remove or break........... 
Target had these little toys for dogs (cats too) that made great noises- My numbnuts were too rough with them and ripped them to shredders, but an 8 week old would really like them ..... they make a tin foil type of sound when you crunch them - mine lasted all of five minutes here- an 8 week old would not do that much damage so quickly...........
Kongs and that sort TENNIS BALLS are always a fave- 
My Dad goes to a tennis club a few towns over and the manager would save the spent tballs for me when I was at the shelter- he still does and I make some anonymous donations from time to time- 
We generally have 20-30 at any given time on the lawn here.........


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you!

I went to an AKC thing yesterday and saw many of those things.. If the prices weren't so nutty I would have picked up a few things, but we just grabbed some raw foods and got to meet a bunch of neat dogs, and the most adorable 6 month old GSD bitch. 
Also saw a wolf hybrid pup (on the way home), 4 months old and about 35-40 lbs, he mouthed me a bit and I could feel how much power he could have behind those jaws... He was very friendly, the owners said they're getting him into everything they possibly can to expose and socialize him.
He actually submitted to a very bossy ambull/pittie looking pup who came up to his knee at best. 
I know, I'm going on about someone else's pup









I'm sure I will have 55 more thread before June 20th, when my little babykins comes home.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The I Cube puzzle toy was one of my dogs' favorite toys as puppies, and although getting the balls out of the cube is no longer a challenge, they still LOVE the plush squeaky balls: http://www.strictlypetsupplies.com/_700603010719-Kyjen-Plush-I-Qube-Jumbo

We had a Jolly Ball like the one in Kate's link, but my dogs chewed the handle off. You can also get them with a rope through the middle instead of a handle, and those have been a huge hit. Keefer can pick it up by biting the ball, and Halo drags it around by the rope. It's called Romp-n-Roll. 

These bungee toys are popular in our house too, but they can be destroyed, so play with them under supervision: http://www.strictlypetsupplies.com/_700603020039-Kyjen-Plush-Bungee-Golden-Retreiver

Hard rubber Kong balls are great, better than tennis balls because they're fine for the teeth, and they bounce well too and are indestructible as far as I've seen. Orbee balls are great too: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=536&ParentCat=52

Both Keefer and Halo love the Barnyard Buddy toys, they have maximum floppability







: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1584&ParentCat=52

Or if you want even more squeakable fun, try one of these (we don't have one, but I've seen them and they're pretty cool: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1626&ParentCat=52

We have the Chase it toy, and it's another huge hit - I do off switch type games with it to teach impulse control: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1645&ParentCat=52

We have two of these Squatter toys, and for some reason both dogs go nuts for them, but Halo especially - they're a great size for puppies, and really inexpensive: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=786&ParentCat=52

We also have the Squeakeasy ball, and it's unique in that they don't have to chew it to make noise, it squeaks if you roll or kick it: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1124&ParentCat=52 It could be destroyed, but so far my dogs haven't even tried. 

Water bottle crunchers are also a hit in our house: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1580&ParentPage=hot

Clean Run has an amazing selection of toys, and the prices are good. All these toys are appropriate for puppies, but are also good for adult dogs. For chewing we like Nylabones (the durable kind), and bully sticks.


----------

